# AI Display Rescape



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

If you haven't been into AI lately to see that they have re-scaped that huge planted tank, you should make the trip. They just added 300 cardinals to it too!! looks incredible!

Adding to that they just got a fresh shipment of fish in and they all look great.

I have to say it's my favourite store to stop in and have a quick look.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooooo.... i think i know what I am going to do tomorrow


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya its nice Cid.. all their tanks are packed too with those little fishies, new Soulawesi shrimp breeds too.. more shrimp coming next week (crs etc)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For those who are interested, Sam, from AI will be doing a presentation at the next DRAS meeting on Tuesady march 20th, on setup and maintenance.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What is AI and where is this store...........sorry have not heard of AI.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Aqua Inspiration

http://www.aquainspiration.com/

Kennedy and Steeles


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok thanks, sorry did not get it when stated as.... AI.....yes I know of this store.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

What is DRAS?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.dras.ca/


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

PICS of new set up?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I just went there today and the tank was awesome. There were 500 tetras in there: 300 cardinals and 200 rummynoses.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

solarz said:


> I just went there today and the tank was awesome. There were 500 tetras in there: 300 cardinals and 200 rummynoses.


I saw the display too and the landscaping with the cardinals look fantastic. I wish I took a picture of this.

Was back in the area so I went and took some pics. Awesome display.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up the clip light and bulb and didn't realize it won't work on standard tanks. ARGH!!
Picked up a mineral ball for my shrimps.


----------

